# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  A kemi nje sistem demokratik te deformuar?

## pirro10

*8 Dhjetori 1990  që krijoi  Sistemin me Demokraci të Deformuar*

Mekanizmat e ardhjes së ngjarjes së të 8 dhjetorit 1991 janë të shumta  dhe nuk janë ashtu si janë paraqitur kryesisht për shkak të  interesave të politikanëve të majtë e të djathë të pas viteve 1991,
Ngjarjet rrodhën ashtu sepse sistemi socialist i centralizuar në lindje dështoi në të gjitha drejtimet pavarësisht përparimeve në problemet sociale dhe ekonomike në fillimet e tyr. Sistemi degjeneroi kudo në diktaturë, raprezalje, persekutime, varfëri, shpenzime të shumta ushtarake.  këtë e konfirmoi BRSS e atëhershme e cila nën udhëheqjen e Gorbaçovit nëpërmjet manovrave të reja ekonomiko-politike u përpoq të shpëtonte një sistem të dështuar socialist nga ana eknomike financiare, por dhe politike, si gllasnost-perestroika. 
Çështja e ngritur nga Lenini se kush ‘do të fitojë’- u zgjidh në favor të sistemit kapitalist.
Kjo u reflektua në Shqipëri menjëherë ku gjëndja ekonomiko-fianciare, censura, lufta e e ashpër e klasave, persekutimi politik i klasave ish të pasura dhe të mesme, kampet e përqëndrimit në të cilat ishin futur rreth 100.000 njerëz mesatarisht, që luftuan kundër komunistëve, krijuan një gjëndje të rëndë në vënd, dhe kjo ishte e jo normale për këtë vënd të vogël. Shkaqet e kolapsit ekonomiko-financiar dihen sepse ishin  pasojë e  centralizimit të theksuar ekonomik, për shkak se PPSH  gaboi në investimin  në industrinë e rëndë (metalurgjiku), gaboi në tufëzimin e bagëtisë, gaboi në bërjen e kooperativave me detyrim duke mos e lënë inicjativëën e lirë,  në militarizimin e tejskajshëm të vëndit ku u krijua ‘populli ushtar’ dhe ushtria nën armë arriti 120.000 vetë, u ndërtuar 120.000 bunkerë, dhe kishte materiale ushtarake me një shumë prej rreth 20 miliardë dollarësh ameriakën të asaj kohe (tre herë sa buxheti i RPSSH), asi dhe rezervat e vëndit shkonin për të blerë armë, instalimin e një diktature të egër të proletariatit , diktaturë e cila futi në burgje e kampe përqëndrimi mijra njerëz..
Gabimet e rënda politike si më sipër plus mos pranimin e ndihmës nga ana e Germanisë Federale (negociatori Shtraus) shtuan spekullimet se rregjimi do të binte shpejt.
Porositë e Katovicës  dhe alternativa për të lënë pushtetin në një mënyrë  ku përsëri komunistët dhe klasa drejtuese do të mbante pushtetin ekonomik dhe financiar po ashtu si dhe atë politik nën maskën e demokracisë u pëlqeu Byroistëve të PPSH dhe Ramiz Alia ndoqi këtë  rrugë të lëshimit të pushtetit dhe krijimit të pluralizmit. Servet Pellumbi kujton: Sipas Dokumentit te Katovicës të marrë nga Ramiz Alia  në 1987 dhe e bëri publik në tetor 1989 bëri publik në Byronë Politike:
-Ne krye do te vendosim njerez qe te perkrahin strategjine e kalimit nga Komunizmi ne Demokraci
-te perndjekurit politikë të përkrahen por -të mos marrin pushtetin
-te shpronesuarve tu jepen letrat per pronat por -te mos u jepet prona
-brëja e ligjeve që përkrahin kuadrot e ish sistemit socialist,
-me kete program brenda dy tre legjistraturave do te kemi nje parti komuniste te transformuar ne klase kapitaliste. 
Ngjarjet e fund viteve ’80 përshpejtua rrëzimin e diktaturës komunistë edhe për shkak të gjendjes së rëndë të mungesës së mallrave ushqimorë, Protestat të veçuara popullore për probleme ekonomike por me nuanca politike filluan në Kavajë e Shkodër që nga 2 korriku i 1990 dhe vazhduan jgjate gjithe vitit te cilat perfunduan me krijimin e partise së parë opozitare e PPSH më 12 dhjetor 1990.
Por dhe gjëndja ndërkombëtare në vendet socialiste ishte e rëndë  dhe u pasua nga rënia e murit të Berlinit në nëntor 1990, dhe kryengritja në Rumani që përfundoi me pushkatimin e Çausheskut.
Këto rrethana të rënda për poullin shqiptar që po vuante skamjen dhe barazitizmin komunist, krijoi panik brënda PPSH, dhe R.Alia u detyrua të marrrë masa dhe të bënte një plan që të mos përfundonin si Çaushesku.
Së pari bëri pleniume për të matur pulsin e drejtuesve të vjetër e të rinj dhe vuri re që pjesa konservatore ishin të moshuarit me përjashtim të dy anëtarëve të KQPPSH si Petrit Gaçe dhe Dritëro Agolli të cilët dolën hapur kundër.
 Së dyti, Ramiz Alia  atëherë mblodhi më 10 gusht 1990, një takim me 173 intelektualët më të mirë të vëndit që në fakt ishin intelektualë profesionistë (por komunistë dhe drejtues në institucionet përkatëse) më besnikë ndaj PPSH, dhe jo intelektualët më të mirë të vendit. Këtyre u spjegoi gjëndjen dhe priti për të parë reagimin .
Në këtë takim Berisha duke nuhatur pushtetin dhe sigurisht i instruktuar nga Xhelil Gjoni, kërkoi lejimin e sistemit shumëpartiak dhe ekonominë e tregut. Në një artikull të botuar në gazetën "Bashkimi" më 17 shtator 1990 Berisha dënoi ato që ai i quante ”reforma kozmetike” të regjimit të Alisë. (http://sq.ëikipedia.org/ëiki/Sali_Berisha)
Nga këta, dolën hapur për masa  të reja konform Glasnost dhe perestroikës dhe programit Katovica: Petrit Gaçe, Dritëro Agolli, Sali Berisha, ismail Kadare, dhe disa intelektualë komunistë të tjerë të cilët ishin për pluralizëm, ekonomi tregu por nën udhëheqjen e PPSH.
Me këtë takim Ramiz Alia e kuptoi se kishte rrugë zgjidhje kalimi në Demokraci pa hakmarrje dhe gjakmarrje sepse kishte njerëz që i besonin atij dhe PPSH.
Së treti, dihej se Shqipëria  nuk pati disidencë deri në 8 dhjetor 1990, qoftë për shkak se e gjithë klasa e pasur dhe e mesme e dikurshme ose ishte në burg ose ishte jashtë shtetit ose ishin katandisur si qytetarë të dorës së dytë duke qënë nëpër kampe përqëndrimi. Kjo për shkak të diktaturës së egër të Enver Hoxhës  e cila u kujdes që të mos linte dissident në këmbë në Shqipëri.Kështu që Ramiz Alia krijoi një ‘disidencë’ të re nga vetë komunistët, të ciëve u ofroi si bashkëpuntorë, spiunët dhe sigurimsat duke përfshirë të gjithë strukturat e Ministrisë së Brëndëshme dhe të drejtorisë së dytë e të tretë në këto struktura. Vetëm kështu mund të zbatohej Programi shpëtues Katovica.
Presioni i madh që bëri perëndimi u vërtetua kur erdhi Perez Dekueliar Kryetari i OKB.
në ’90. Penez De Kuelari, erdhi pa dhe bisedoi me Ramiz Alinë për reformat dhe pluralizmin. Por në një plenum në Korçë,  dikush tha që ‘ia hodhëm edhe Penez de Kuelarit’. Pra të tëra këto janë të domosdoshme për t’u kuptuar realisht atë që duket dhe atë që është në të vërtetë. Pra, dhe ato ndryshime që u bënë në ‘90, ishin si pasojë e presionit të jashtëm, dhe të lëvizjeve të para që filluan në Shkodër, Tiranë, Kavajë, janë ndryshime që u bënë me zor, edhe 13 korriku i 1990 këtë tregoi që ndodhi kjo, por drejtuesit komunistë janë prapë ata, që i venë në ‘kuadrat’ kundërshtarët.
 Ramiz Alia tregoi se nuk dëshironte ndryshimet esenciale por kërkonte ndryshime si ato të tipit tufëzim. Pavarësisht nga takimi me intelektualët, sepse ai nuk ishte një takim real me intelektualët, ai ishte takim me intelektualët komunistë, të përzgjedhur nga partia komuniste kush. Ai e ndjente se duhej të lëshonte pe edhe nga presioni i huaj, por ai pati rol frenues të proceseve të demokratizimit të domosdoshëm të Shqipërisë, për ta shpëtuar edhe nga kolapsi ekonomik
Vajtja në SHBA e Ramiz Alisë atë vit dhe dështimi për ta paraqitur Shqipërinë si një vënd që plotëson kushtet demokratike e bindën Ramiz Alinë që reformat duheshin bërë shpejt dhe nga vetë Ai dhe PPSH se sa nga ndonjë tjetër nga jashtë gjë që do të ishte vdekje prurërëse për Byronë e PPSH dhe për të gjithë komunistët sepse do të kishte gjakderdhje të madhe.
Ramiz Alia caktoi piketat për të bërë një pseudo pluralizëm,dhe një demokraci të re , ku komunistët të ishin të parët e mundësisht- PPSH të mos dëmtohej. Ngjarjet nuk shkuan egzaktësisht ashtu si e parashikoi Klani Alia, qoftë për shkak të kundërshtimit të ‘pleqve të byrosë, qoftë për shpejtësinë e ngjarjeve.
Për këtë arësye u provokua ‘ikja’ e ismail Kadaresë në Paris, me sa duket për ta bërë President në një të ardhme të afërt duke e quajtur ‘dissident’ dhe krijuan një histori të rreme të ‘dissidencës ‘ së ismail Kadaresë shkrimtarit të talentuar që përdori talentin e tij me qëllim që ti zgjaste jetën rregjimit. ‘Ikja‘ e tij nuk u prit mirë nga populli dhe në mëndjen e byroistëve ismail Kadareja ishte kartë e djegur. 
Atëhere si një PPSH me eksperiencë, për të shmangur protestat e puntorëve dhe banorëve të rretheve të cilët prisnin shkëndiat nga Tirana, u mbyllën dritat studentëve në konvikte, dhe kujt ?!... studentëve që ishin nga rrethet, që teorikisht ishin më besnikët e PPSH dhe të gjithë anëtarë të BRSPSH?! Sidoqoftë dikush u dha urdhër apo u tha që të dilnin e të protestonin për dritat në fillim dhe pastaj për problemet ekonomike, dhe studentët e ardhur nga rrethet të bindur nga urdhërat dolën. 
Qëllimi ishte bërja e një pluralizmi ashtu si e quajti Berisha ‘kozmetik’. Dhe mesa duket ashtu ndodhi. Studentët dolën. interesant ishte se dolën studentët e rretheve të vogla që duhej të ishin më besnikët e PPSH e për pasojë më të manipulueshëm. Ashtu ndodhi. Azem Hajdari që nuk dinte të fliste mirë, doli me studentet më 8 dhjetor 1990. Rrëmuja për një demokraci të ardhshme mori rrugë. idea e PPSH ishte : të krijohet një demokraci dhe sistem pluralist ku të drejtohet nga njerëzit e PPSH. Ashtu ndodhi.
ii
Më 11 dhjetor 1990 u bë takimi i pritur dhe i parapërgatitur nga Ramiz Alia me studentët dhe disa pedagogë së bashku me ta. Pedagogët që ishin piketuar për drejti në të ardhmen nuk u paraqitën në mbledhje si Sali Berisha, Fatos Nano, Edi Rama (i cili përgatiti demonstratën).
Thirrja kryesore e studentëve që u përzgjodhën dhe që u dërguan me një autobuz në selinë e Pallatit të Brigadave ishte: "E duam Shqiperine si gjithë Evropa", një përfaqesi studentesh, e kryesuar nga Azem Hajdari, iu drejtua në 11 Dhjetor 1990 Pallatit te Brigadave ku priteshin në takim nga Sekretari i Parë i Partisë të Punës së Shqiperisë, Ramiz Alia, njëheresh dhe presidenti i venditSkender Gjinushi minister i Arsimit, Lysien Bashkurti Kryetar i BRSPSH.
Emrat e plotëtë studentëve  dhe pedagogëve janë 30 vetë si më poshtë:
Shinasi Rama, Arben imami, Blendi Gonxhe, ilir Meta, Pandeli Majko, Nikolin Gjoklaj, Redin Hafizi, Shkëlqim Jahja, Monika Krajni, Nereida Rama, irena Ponde, Kestrina Budina, Donika Bello, Ardian Harri, Mikail Pendavinji, Sislej Xhafa, Arben Progri, Ramiz Gjini, Rafaela Prifti, Nexhat imeraj, Edmond Budina, Arben Demeti, Arben Lika, Azem Hajdari, Zef Brozi, Tefalin Malshyti, Ardian Petrollari, Arben Meçe, Mimoza Feeraj, Mesila Doda.
Pas takimit u ra dakort për pluralizëm dhe parti të re por nën ‘drejtimin tuaj sh. Ramiz’, përsëritën shumica e studentëve përfshi dhe Azem Hajdarin.
Sipas Afrim Kraasniqit ishin 343 studentë që nënëshkruan pluralizmin dhe emrat e tyre nuk gjënden sot; sidoqoftë 30 emrat e studentëve që u takuan me Ramiz Alinë unë i shkruajta më sipër.
iii
Më 12 Dhjetor u krijua Partia Demokratike në të cilën ashtu si dhe 8 Nëntor 1941, nuk u la asnjë Kryetar Partie. Edhe në12 dhjetor nuk u vendos asnjë kryetar partie, e cila u realizaua në zgjedhjet e 21 shkurtit ku u caktua Sali Berisha pas një dredhie të Azem Hajdarit fitoi me 39% të votave të Këshillit drejtues..Por lufta për pushtet vazhdoi. Duheshin vënë njerëzit e PPSH. Ashtu u bë.
Prapaskenat e krijimit të Partisë Demokratike janë po ato të nxitjes së lëvizjes studentore nga vetë Ramiz Alia duke përfshirë studentët më të besuar sipas tij.Në PD u përfshinë kuadrot më të mira komuniste dhe drejtuese në sektorët e tyre si Sali Berisha  i cili propozua nga Xhelli Gjoni si drejtues i ardhshëm. Këtë e vërtetojnë pjestarët e krijimit të PD. 
Dhe per me teper, Berisha këmbëngul duke e theksuar dy herë: Unë jam një mik i Partisë Demokratike… Jemi në datën 12 dhjetor. Berisha e quan veten ende “mik i PD” pra jo pjesëtar i saj e aq më pak themelues siç pretendon më vonë, një i ardhur pra nga “jashtë shtëpisë” që përshëndet dhe apelon për mirënjohje për Ramiz Alinë (http://shqiptarja.com/politike/2732/...-n-136830.html). 
Dhe në datën 13 te Kinoklubi ndryshon dhe pjesa e mbetur e mozaikut. Kur nismëtarët dhe themeluesit e vërtetë të PD-së me emrin që ka sot – hyjnë në sallë, ata e gjejnë në podium Berishën. Të vetëvendosur në krye. Që fliste tashmë si “kryetar” e jo më si mik. Sipas Mitro Celes. 12 Shkurt 1991. Brenda PD-së ishin portretizuar dy grupe. i pari, me Berishën. i dyti, rreth Pashkos. Berisha kishte në krah Preçin, imamin, Azemin. Rreth Pashkos dishepujt ishin më shumë: Meksi, Selami, Merita Zaloshnja, Arben Demeti etj. Kryetar vazhdonte të ishte Azemi. Rreth orës 10:00 u mblodhëm të gjithë (http://index.fieri.com/art_kulture/a...kryetarit.html). Sipas Aleksander Meksit, PD-ja u legalizua më 19 dhjetor, dy ditë pasi ishin dorëzuar dokumentet.Nuk kishte Kryetar .  Në librin “Kronikë e një politikani të dështuar”, siç thotë me shaka për vete Mitro Çela, tregon se dikush... i tha se ishte dhënë urdhër që të futen njerëz atje në PD. Kaq mjafton dhe ne e dimë, veçse e tillë nuk ishte dhe nuk është e gjithë lëvizja e dhjetorit dhe opozita antikomuniste. (http://ëëë.peshkupauje.com/2010/12/m...el-e-verteta-e).
 Sidoqoftë realisht, PD-ja është nisur me datën 11 dhjetor, paradite nga ora 10:00-10:30. Sali Berisha solli vendimin e Plenumit të KQ të PPSH që ishte mbajtur një natë më parë, direkt nga Ramiz Alia. Ai vendim tekstualisht theksonte se do të lejohej një pluralizëm fiktiv, organizatash e subjektesh elektorale. Ky nuk ishte pluralizmi i vërtetë politik, por një manovër e zgjuar e Ramiz Alisë, d.m.th. sipas parimit “po e hëngrën, mirë, po nuk e hëngrën, të shohim sa kanë kurajë dhe a ua mban”. Mirëpo, kryesorja ishte se në këtë pikë krijimi i një organizate studentësh dhe intelektualësh të rinj, një nga kërkesat e studentëve, ishte tashmë diçka e pranuar dhe e legjitimuar edhe nga sistemi dhe nga partia në pushtet. Por ky nuk ishte pluralizmi i vërtetë politik dhe beteja për të fituar pluralizmin do të zhvillohej në takimin e përfaqësisë studentore me Ramiz Alinë.
Mbas shumë negociatash jo të këndshme me Berishën u bë një marrëveshje që të mos ishte vetëm Azemi në shtatëshen themeluese, por ajo të kishte gjashtë studentë, tre intelektualë dhe katër pedagogë. Gjithkush solli njerëzit e vet. Saliu, Gramozi, Azemi dhe Aleksandër Meksi. 
U kërkua nga  intelektualët që të vinin dhe të bëheshin pjesëtarë të Komisionit Nismëtar, por nuk deshën. Gjërat megjithatë nuk u bënë ashtu si duhej, dhe për këtë ka përgjegjësi Azem Hajdari që i shiti shokët e shoqet e veta dhe zgjodhi Berishën e Pashkon përpara të tjerëve. Megjithatë, duhet theksuar se PD-ja është themeluar në Qytetin Studenti, studentët kanë qenë pjesa heroike e saj, por, në të njëjtën kohë, Lëvizja Studentore mbijetoi si një strukturë të dallueshme nga PD-ja (http://gazeta-shqip.com/lajme/2012/1...ga-ramiz-alia/.
Eshtë bërë një takim në komitetin e Partisë së Tiranës të dielën, ku u takua Xhelil Gjoni. 
U është thënë që të shkojmë e të takojmë studentët sëbashku me Sali Berishën. Që kishte shkuar në Komitetin e Partisë para grupit nismëtar, dhe po priste në zyrën e Robert Kolit. Sali Berisha hyri në zyrën e Xhelil Gjonit dhe pastaj ka zbritur i ka hipur benzit të Xhelilit e iku para grupit nismëtar. Kur grupi nismëtar mbërriti te studentët, Berishën ishte aty, kishte takuar një grup studentësh.  Ramizi tha: të shohim, se siç e ka thënë doktori, si e the ti shoku Sali? Berisha u përtyp, si ata nxënësit e kapur në faj dhe rrinte kokëulur s'po përgjigjej. U përgjigja dikush, duke thënë se doktori në takimin me intelektualët tha që masat e marra kohët e fundit janë më të avancuara se sa psikologjia shoqërore..., pra po avancohej më shpejt.
iv
Më 18 shkurt 1991, për shkak se PPSH nuk po zbatonte apo po vononte zbatimin e programit të miratuar studentët dhe kërkesave të PD, hynë në greve urie për herë të parë, dhe sipas Afrim Krasniqit (http://shqiptarja.com/analiza/2709/d...e-retushuar-): se ende nuk ka një listë zyrtare të 723 studentë të grevës së urisë, se listat origjinale dhe arkivat e asaj kohe janë vjedhur, zhdukur apo manipuluar gjatë viteve, se e njëjta padituri vlen edhe për emrat që themeluan RD-në, emrat që themeluan FRPD-në, ata që drejtuan fushatën elektorale të vitit 1991 apo ata 18 studentë që u burgosën në dhjetor 1990 apo shkurt 1991.
Interesant është fakti se sipas Afrim Krasniqit në Proces Verbalet origjinale të mbledhjeve të kryesisë së PD me 14, 16, 18, 19 dhe 21 shkurt 1991 rezulton se shumica absolute e kryesisë së PD, përfshirë drejtuesit kryesorë të saj, ishin kundër grevës së urisë së studentëve dhe kërkonin mbylljen e saj, rikthimin e studentëve në auditore”.
 Dëshmia e Afrim Krasniqit, ish student pjesëmarrës në themelimin e PD në 12 dhjetor 1990 dhe në grevën e urisë 18-20 shkurt 1991thotë se sipas dokumenteve që dalin në dritë për herë të parë pas 22 viteve, gjatë mbledhjeve të drejtuesve të PD-së në shkurt 1991, fjalitë më të përdorura në kryesi ishin: “Studentët na kanë dalë jashtë kontrollit, nuk pyesin për ne, studentët ia arritën qëllimit sepse sensibilizuan opinionin ndaj duhet të tërhiqen, të pranojnë zhvillimin e një referendumi për emrin ose ndarjen e universitetit në katër pjesë dhe kështu ti japin fund grevës”. 
Proces verbali orogjinal per grevene e urise 18 shkurt 1991:
Disa diskutime te gjetura tek Faksimilja e dokumentit të mbledhjes se 18 shkurit 1991 ku shkruhet :
1 - Të ndahet universiteti - thotë njëri prej anëtarëve
2- Jam për ndarjen - ndërhyn tjetri
3- Ndërsa kreu i sapozgjedhur i PD-së, Sali Berisha thotë -Të marrim rezultatet e Pleniumit, jam për referendumin....
Duket e habitshme por vendimi i marrë per mbylljen e Universitetit Shteteror te Tiranes me emrin ‘Enver Hoxha’ në atë kohë nga Ramiz Alia, kryeministri Nano dhe ministri i arsimit islami gjeti mbështetje tek opozita (http://shqiptarja.com/analiza/2709/d...i-e-retushuar-),
(http://shqiptarja.com/thashethem/1/e...es-144140.html).
v
Formimi i Partisë Socialiste pak a shumë vazhdoi në të njëjtën rrugë, duke ruajtur kuadrot drejtuese komuniste, ish sigurimsat, ish spiunët, por duke i ndërruar emrin nga PPSH në PS. Ndodhi që PPSH u nda më dysh dhe në në mënyrë metaforike sipas Spartak Ngjelës u shpërbë në:  PP të Veriut dhe në PP të Jugut, duke marrë parasysh se të dy partitë kryesorë morën me vete: burimet njerëzore, traditën, mënyrën e drejtimit, luftën e klasave dhe kryesorja të dyja ruajtën fort realizimin e detyrës që  të mbanin pushtetin ekonomik dhe politik. 
Në përfundim, gjatë gjithë këtyre 23 viteve drejtimi i këtij vendi të izoluar që kaloi nga diktatura në demokraci krahas shpëtimit nga varfëria dhe skamja, Sistemi i ri ofroi edhe anë të mëdha negative të cilat po i vuajme sot krahas përmirësimeve:
-emigrimin masiv të popullatës,
- probleme të mëdha e të pazgjidhura të pronës,
-papunësi masive
-mos respektim të ligjeve, dhe anarki ligjore dhe informalitet masiv,
-prishje të hierarkisë profesionale në të gjitha fushat,
-mos miratimin e ligjit të Lustracionit,
-futjen në drejtimin egzekutiv, legjislativ, local, të individëve jo-profesionistë, ish spiunë, ish-sigurimsa, dhe të inteligjencës rurale kryesisht nga rrethet e vogla servilë të drejuesve.
-vjedhje massive të pasurisë shtetërore, të asaj ushtarake, të thesarit të shtetit, pa asnjë fajtor,
-korrupsion masiv në drejtësi, mjekësi, arsim, administratë.
Marrja e pushtetit nga Maxhoranca e sotme me përkrahjen e fuqishme të BE, prania si Kandidat për Anëtarësim në BE, ka sjellë shpresa të reja për të ardhmen, por sjellja negative dhe aspak bashkëpunuese e opozitës fajtore për këtë gjendje, na bën gjithsesi skeptikë duke na kujtuar se ky negativizëm i opozitës ndaj bashkëpunimit është një ogur i keq për të ardhmen e vëndit sepse dihet se shkaqet janë të shumta por më kryesorja është frika nga denimi për shkeljet e ligjit në të kaluarën.

----------


## shitesi

Kukullat e Dhjetorit

Nga Artur Zheji



Lëvizja dhjetoriste ishte një Lëvizje Kukullash. Kukulla shumëngjyrëshe, që laheshin një herë në javë, ose një herë në muaj. Kukulla të bukura, të mençura ose budallaqe. Kukulla të mërzitura me teatrin e vjetër dhe në kërkim të një teatri të ri. Teatri të ri kukullash. Kukulla me ndjenja të vërteta, por donin s’donin, me një rrip pas zverkut. Kukulla të vetëdijshme apo kukulla të pavetëdijshme se çfarë po ngjiste.

Kemi 24 vjet që e shohim këtë teatër të dyfishtë, ku dhe për ironi kemi një festë zyrtare, për një nga skenarët më falsë të Historisë më të Re të Shqipërisë. Jo se kjo që po them është një gjë e re, por rraskapitja e kësaj parade kukullash dhe marionetash, që u kurdisën nga zyrat e Komitetit Qendror të Partisë së Punës, kjo rraskapitje pra është shndërruar në një neveri çoroditëse që duhet të mbyllet.

Pasi që edhe ciklin e Gënjeshtrës së tyre historike, besoj se e kryen. Heroikja e rreme e Dhjetorit të rremë polli pushtete mbi pushtete. Polli pasuri dhe ngriti vila e pallate. Heroikja e rreme rroku pushtete dhe stamposi e gdhendi medalje. Medalje të rreme, të një beteje që nuk ishte dhe të një kryengritjeje që u sajua me një regji të trashë.

Mirëpo, mjerimi ynë shqiptar është se vijojmë e tjerrim një të Pavërtetë mbas një të Pavërtete pararendëse. Jemi pra, edhe këtë fundviti, në kulmin e Diktaturës së Gënjeshtrës. Në vatrën e një talljeje kombëtare, me data fiktive, heronj fiktivë dhe për rrjedhim me një zallamahi të përçudnuar realitetesh të stisura në formë letrare të shërbimeve inteligjente, duke fshehur trashë, por mjaftueshëm për hutinë ku ndodhej turma e pangrënë dhe jo për faj të vet e palarë. Mirëpo 24 vite më vonë, edhe turma përgjithësisht lahet më shpesh dhe ushqehet disi. Ka një pasaportë dhe ka thyer brenda mitin e Parajsës së Perëndimit të Pamundur.

Dhe ka ardhur koha, koha që në të vërtetë ka kaluar ka kohë, që të thuhet e të pranohet një herë e mirë se në Shqipëri, në Dhjetorin e vitit ’90 nuk ka patur as revolucion dhe as përmbysje natyrale të Diktaturës komuniste. Sigurimi i Shtetit, i trajnuar bukur mirë nga shkolla e madhe e spiunazhit të KGB-së ruse, ishte padyshim një organizatë perfekte dhe për t’u pasur zili.

Si organizim, si inventar kukullash të kurdisura, si pasuri dosjesh të trasha dhe pengmarrëse, si nivel “kuadrosh” dhe si njohësja më e mirë e situatës në vend. Sigurimi i Shtetit kishte aparatin më të mirë funksionues në Shqipëri. Ishte i motivuar, me trajtim ekonomik special dhe drejtohej nga njerëz me bindje të forta besnikërie ndaj pushtetit dhe udhëheqjes së saj.

Askush në Shqipëri nuk mund të krijonte një Organizatë të dytë që të mund të konkurronte Sigurimin. Dhe nuk ishte aspak habi, që ishte Sigurimi, që krijoi simbas një skeme në tavolinë, “pluralizmin demokratik”, simbas porosive të “Udhëheqjes”. Për të pilotuar ndërrimin e sistemit, por njëkohësisht për të lënë në duart e “partishme” resurset ekonomike, resurset e influencave dhe monopolin e kryeveprës së tyre monumentale: “Monopolin e Dosjeve”. Në të cilat “Dosje”, dergjet së paku 1/3 e shqiptarëve, si bashkëpunëtorë apo si të përgjuar.

Jam larguar nga Shqipëria më 20 Nëntor 1990. I bindur se nuk do të kishte ndryshime të vërteta, por edhe kureshtar sa më s’ka për “Botën e Lirë”. Me vizë të rregullt të marrë nga “Gabriela”, konsulle simpatike e Ambasadës Italiane, një italianissima me bisht kali dhe fytyra më e qeshur në atë zymtësi që na rrethonte. Çuditërisht, konsullata për të përballuar fluksin e kërkesave dhe me lejen e autoriteteve shqiptare (?!), i kishte zyrat e improvizuara, mbas dyndjes së sajuar të ambasadave, te një ambient i Qytetit Studenti.

Më kujtohet fare mirë, turma e madhe e shpresëtarëve për një vizë, se si adhuronte në distancë ata që hynin dhe dilnin me “dream vizën” nga Gabriela e Ambasadës. Me sy qarës dhe fytyra të trishtuara dhe të paushqyera. Dhelpra,  Qeveria shqiptare e asaj kohe, që kish tmerr dhe frikë maniakale nga shërbimet diplomatike perëndimore, e kish toleruar atë zyrë konsullore, pikërisht aty, në mes të mijëra studentëve të etur për liri aventurash dhe liri seksuale në radhë të parë, sepse paranë nuk e njihnin ende dhe pushtetin nuk e kishin konceptuar kurrë si të mundshëm.

I kam njohur dhe i kam prekur “dhjetoristët” të gjithë ose 99% të tyre. Pikëza të një turme në valëzim dhe kaq. Të ndërtosh sot mitin e tyre, ashtu si edhe dje, do të thotë të gënjesh, thjesht për përfitime politike imediate, në kurriz të historisë. “Dhjetoristët” nuk kanë më dhjamë për të tiganisur farsa të reja. Doktori ua nxori fundin prej kohe. Edhe antiberishistët dhjetoristë e kanë harxhuar karburantin e asaj hiçmosgjëje të kurdisur nga të tjerë gjithashtu. Sigurisht emocione kishte. Rënia e hekurave dhe këputja e zinxhirëve është një lumturi më vete.

Porse nga ky gëzim i sinqertë kolektiv që përjetonte ngordhjen natyrale të dinozaurit, tek mburrja se ishin “ata”, dhjetoristët, një pjesë e tyre “sigurimsa aktivë”, që e vranë “ata”, Sistemin dhe i futën”ata”,  shpatën në zemër dinozaurit, kjo po që është, në më të paktën e vet, një bezdi e madhe, edhe për inteligjencën më mesatare.

Kjo Shqipëri e shpartalluar që prodhon pak ose aspak gjëra me vlerë, ka groposur veten me këto punishte e fabrika gënjeshtrash, që gatit biografira të falsifikuara liderësh, që duket sikur janë “pagëzuar” në “ujin e bekuar” të Dhjetorit heroik.

Dhe mendoj se, nëse do të ketë një hapje të vërtetë Dosjesh, të cilat Sigurimi i Shtetit, nuk dihet se si, por i ka ruajtur të pahapura deri më sot, në cilësinë e “Sekretit Shtetëror”, e pra nëse do të ketë një transparencë të tillë, të cilën e dyshoj, “Dosja e Dhjetorit” do të jetë Kryevepra, për të cilën grafomanët e shumtë shqiptarë do të kenë subjekt për qindra libra.

Por ndërkohë, “Dëmi Historik” është kryer. Por të paktën do të mund të mbyllet njëherë e mirë “Teatri i Kukullave të Dhjetorit”, që të shpëtojnë stomaqet tona nga të përzierët e përvitshëm, nga ky ushqim i kalbur retorik.

Dhe kjo nuk është pak.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Ditet e 29 Nentorit dhe 8 Dhjetorit jane dite qe nuk duhen festuar nga shqiptaret.Jane dite qe nuk duhen te kene cerimoni festim,i o solemitet kujtimi o nderimi.

E para,sollen pothuajse te kunderten e asaj qe premtuan o te kunderten per idealin qe u luftua.29 Nentori solli çlirimin dhe hoqi lirine,8 Dhjetori solli lirine dhe bashke me te dhe anarkine feudaliste .Jane festa pa nje moral perfaqsues,pa nje edukate o edukim trashgimerie si kulturor si dhe patriotik.

Jane festa,qe sido ti arsyetosh o ti argumentosh,nuk mund ti festosh pa nderuar figurat perfaqsuese te ketyreve dy datave,nuk mund ti festosh pa figurat e Enver Hoxhes dhe Sali Berishes (eshte sikur te festosh luften e popullit shqiptar kunder "turqve" pa Skenderbeun,o 28 Nentorin pa Ismail Qemalin).Jane festa qe gjithmone do perfaqsojne dhe do kujtojne keta dy **** burrash.

Sa per dosjet dhe hapjen e tyre,qe do ishte vertete nje date per tu festuar sikur te caktohej nje dite per hapjen e tyre, do ishte nje dite demokracie dhe lirie e fituat kunder nje diktature dhe nje anarkie te merituar,sepse te dyja keto si diktaturen si dhe anarkin deri sot i meritojme o i kemi merituar.

----------


## Wordless

I shkon shumë ky ilustrim kësaj teme !!  https://www.facebook.com/77952994545...type=1&theater

----------


## Ingenuous

Levizja studentore e 8 Dhjetorit nuk duhet njollosur me asgje, as perlyer me asgje. Ka qene levizje naive, e cilter, me zemer, burrerore, dhe teper e paster. 

Kane besuar qe njeriu nuk eshte me kafshe.
Shkurt, ka qene nata qe u vetedijisuam qe po kalonim nga stadi kafshes ne stadin e njeriut te lire.

Kuptohet qe shume jane dyshues ndaj levizjes, sepse fundja ne shkolle nuk shkonte i biri i te pushkatuarit. Sigurisht qe ka pasur dhe bij dhe bija te regjimit, sigurisht. Sidomos juridiksat, sepse ata do te ishin neser gjykatesit e diktatures se proletariatit.

Shume gjera jane thene per levizjen e studenteve dhe nje pjese e mire e tyre jane thene me keqdashje. 

8 Dhjetori eshte dita e mposhtjes se frikes!!!

----------


## shitesi

Ajo qe ka ndodhur ne Shqiperi te kujton ata filmat fantashkence ku ai shpirti i keq kalon nga nje trup ne nje tjeter dhe eshte veshtire ta vrasesh.Na ngelet te shpresojme qe per shkak te Europes apo SHBA-ve duke luajtur rolin e njeriut ky shpirt i keq te shnderrohet si pasoje e ketyre rrethanave ne shpirt njeriu.
Sepse qe ne 8 dhjetor nuk eshte vrare gje eshte e sigurte.

----------


## EXODUS

Te mendosh vertet se Sal Berisha ka qene kryepolitikani "rregullator" i pas diktatures dhe s'i ka hyre "gjemb" ne kembe me gjithe ato qe ka servirur ne "pjaten" e cdo shqiptari, eshte mbase tragjedia e radhes e shqiptareve, akoma më e pa kapercyeshme per nga frytet......

Sal Komunisti gjeti shesh, beri katameno(permbysi) nje Shqiperi te tere! Dhe sikur mos te duash "te qeshesh pa fund" me bashibozuqet e Dáktërit mafjoz, orvatet ende delja e zeze e Demokracise!!




> Sistemi i ri ofroi edhe anë të mëdha negative të cilat po i vuajme sot krahas përmirësimeve:
> -emigrimin masiv të popullatës,
> - probleme të mëdha e të pazgjidhura të pronës,
> -papunësi masive
> -mos respektim të ligjeve, dhe anarki ligjore dhe informalitet masiv,
> -prishje të hierarkisë profesionale në të gjitha fushat,
> -mos miratimin e ligjit të Lustracionit,
> -futjen në drejtimin egzekutiv, legjislativ, local, të individëve jo-profesionistë, ish spiunë, ish-sigurimsa, dhe të inteligjencës rurale kryesisht nga rrethet e vogla servilë të drejuesve.
> -vjedhje massive të pasurisë shtetërore, të asaj ushtarake, të thesarit të shtetit, pa asnjë fajtor,
> -korrupsion masiv në drejtësi, mjekësi, arsim, administratë.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Te shprehja,o te pyetja;pse Berishes nuk i ka hyre asnje gjemb ne kembe ? Qendron i gjithe shpegimi i 8 dhjetorit.

Dhe nuk qendron vetem ne shpegimin praktik qe Socialistet e shikojne Berishen si garant te postkomunizmit dhe te sistemit te sotem,por eshte me teper kendveshtrim psikologjik,ata,socialistet,ne brendesi te tyre e adhurojne,e shikojne si njeriun e tyre,ai qe i udhehoqi mbas Enverit.

----------

Maqellarjot (22-12-2014)

----------


## Albo

Ne Shqiperi, kur vjen fjala tek "demokracia", ka tre kategori njerezish:

1. Ish-komunistet qe e perjetuan me frike dhe dhimbje rrenien e sistemit komunist dhe vazhduan t'i qendrojne besnike rregjimit te vjeter.
2. Ish-komunistet qe e perjetuan me frike dhe dhimbje rrenien e sistemit komunist por u adapotuan shpejt me sistemin e ri demokratik si nje menyre mbijetese.
3. Shqiptaret e thjeshte qe e rrezuan ate rregjim komunist duke shqyer murre e dyer ambasadash e duke protestuar neper sheshet e vendit.

Grupi i pare jane ata shqiptare qe "u linden e thinjen nen komunizem" dhe qe ishin pjese integrale e atij rregjimi dhe i sherbyen atij me besnikeri te verber. Per kete kategori njerezisht ndryshimet demokratike ne Shqiperi "i solli vete Partia e shoku Ramiz" dhe si njerez te indoktrinuar dhe prishur menderisht i perserisin vetes fjalet: "ata qe u ngriten kunder sistemit, ishin te gjithe te zgjedhurit e Partise e shokut Ramiz". Nuk ka se si te jete ndryshe per kete kategori njerezish, pasi u linden, rriten e thinjen ne nje rregjim qe kontrollonte jo vetem cfare hanin e pinin si njerez, por edhe cfare mendimesh duhet te mendonin brenda kokes e shpirtit te tyre! Keta une i quaj "brezi i djegur" i shqiptareve pasi per kete kategori shqiptaresh nuk ka shprese qe te kuptojne e perqafojne lirine dhe demokracine. Keta jane edhe ata qe bertasin se "ne Shqiperi nuk ka liri e demokraci" si nje menyre per te maskuar nostalgjine per sistemin e vjeter komunist.

Grupi i dyte jane ata qe shqiptare qe ashtu si grupi i pare, kishin te njejtin bagazh trashegimie komuniste, por ndryshe nga grupi i mesiperm, e kuptuan qe rregjimi komunist i erdhi fundi, dhe i pane transformimet politike si nje mundesi per te mbijetuar ne sistemin e ri demokratik: me fjale te tjera, si nje menyre per ti shpetuar ndeshkimit te revolucionareve demokratike ne rruget e Shqiperise, karshi sistemit te vjeter komunist. Merita e ketij grupi eshte se ndryshe nga grupi i pare per te cilet nuk ka shprese, keta deshmuan se jane gati te adoptohen sistemit te ri demokratik. Mund te mos ta njohin demokracine, por jane te hapur per te mesuar per te, jane te hapur per ti dhene demokracise nje shans, jane te hapur per te rindertuar jetet e tyre ne nje sistem te ri demokratik, ku kjo kategori humbiste priviligjet qe i ofronte sistemi i vjeter. Dhe merita tjeter e ketij grupi, edhe pse pati lidhje politike si me sistemin e vjeter edhe me ate te riun, nje kembe ne sistemin e vjeter e nje kembe ne sistemin e ri, nuk u be pengese per transformimin politik sic u be grupi i pare.

Grupi i trete jane edhe shqiptaret e thjeshte, ata qindra mijera qe dolen te protestuar duke vrare friken dhe duke fituar fjalen e humbur te lire per plot 50 vjet, per te ngritur zerin kunder rregjimit komunist. Keta jane ata qe shqyen dyer ambasadash, protestuan per jeten mizerje qe benin ne te cilen nuk kishin as buke per te ngopur barkun me buke, dhe per te artikuluar nevojen e thelle per liri dhe ndryshim. Klithma si "E duam Shqiperine si gjithe Evropa!" ishte menyra e tyre per te thene: nuk e njohim lirine dhe demokracine, por e njohim mire mizerien 50 vjecare komuniste qe na ka mbyllur e izoluar ne nje bunker ne mes te Evropes! Dhe ky grup shqiptaresh eshte ne fakt ata qe sollen demokracine ne Shqiperine. Nuk jane thjeshte studentet, nuk jane thjeshte intelektualet qe iu bashkuan levizjes studentore, por jane keta qindra mijera shqiptare ne mbare vendin, qe e vrane me ne fund friken, dhe kerkuan lirine dhe clirimin e tyre nga tirania komuniste. Problemi me shqiptaret eshte edhe pse kane kaluar plot 25 vjet nga ajo kohe, ende nuk i japin e njohin meritat qe i takojne brezit te atyre shqiptareve qe protestuan dhe rrezuan ate rregjim komunist.

Demokracia shqiptare nuk eshte aspak e deformuar. Ajo eshte shume normale. I deformuar eshte botekuptimi qe vete shqiptaret kane per jeten, historine dhe gjithcka qe ka lidhje me ta. Dhe kur njerezit kane botekuptim te deformuar, e kane me te lehte te bejne me faj demokracine e gjithcka qe i rrethon, se sa ta bejne me faj vetveten.

Albo

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Shqiptaret ndahen ne tre kategori (duke kopjuar postuesin siper),o shpirti i botes te shqiptarit (duke kopjuar Plutarkun-stabile,nomade dhe ata qe jetojne poshte qiellit mbi toke) ndahet ne;te qendrueshmit e perhershem,bredharaket qe nuk din ku shkojn,dhe minoranca qe qendron midis tyre. Po ti banalizojme simbas renditjes jane;kopilat,budallenjte dhe te pafatet.
Te paret ne pergjithesi jane socialistet o kopilat e shejtanit xhaxhit  Enver,qe jane pjesa kryesore,jane ata qe shkojne nga fryn era,mir ne ate sistem e me mire ne sistemin e sotem,nga ish komunist me foton e Mao Ce Dunit tani jane bere  pro kapitalizmit dhe pro amerikant me te mdhenj. Te dytet, budallenjte qe shkojne mbas shejtanit shokut Sali,deri diku jane edhe keta kopila por jane kopila periodik dhe sherbyes besnik,vine mbas maxhorances por jane keta qe ndryshojne balancen e peshores.(se siç dihet kur ndryshon "era" jane kopilat qe shkojne mbas budallait,asnjeher budallenjte qe shkojne mbas kopilit).Dhe te fundit,te pafatet,o me mire "kopuket",qe jane minoranca,o te paperfillshmit utopist,edhe vete keta ndahen ne dy grupe,republikanet dhe monarkistet.Republikanet o antizogistet (antizogist,qe nuk meren me budalliqet qe Zogu shiti Shqiperin etj,etj.,nuk meren me tematiken kopilçmendurie socialiste),keta jane dhe idealistet e vertete ("qe jane me kokrra"),pjesa tjeter jane Zogistet o te pafatet realist.

----------


## rromanoku

pa heq dor nga rrena korrup. hipokrizia rrembimi i prones se tjetrit zemra e keqe etj. s mund te themi se kemi sistem dem. te  pa deformuar,
 po si i behet se.....
sepse veset duken si te embela  kurse virtutet apo edhe normaliteti ngjajne te merziteshme....
dhe e keqja me e madhe...kur mesohesh me ndyresine s te ben me pershtypje....der sa si tha ne nji rast amb.am. ne Kosove

----------


## Ciarli

Shqiperi, po te kapesh pas tingullit vetem, dmth monopat i shkurter ne reliev te veshtire qe perfundon ne rruge te madhe te fshtatit Ballkanas qe pa shprese kerkon grykederdhje ne Evrope. Te themelosh demokraci ne nje shteg ndane rruges eshte e pamundur dhe keshtu ndodhin deformime nen te njejtin titull, demokraci.

----------


## Ciarli

Demokracia ne Shqiperi edhe pse e stisur qe e vertete, qofte ajo me drejtim nga brenda apo me entuziazem rinor. Shume nga figurat e zjarrta te levizjes qene kukulla dhe edhe keta, te indoktrinuar tinez me demokraci, nuk po dorezohen por ndryshimet dhe deshira per te braktisur komunizmin qene reale. Po te jemi objektive opozita ne vende komuniste nuk ka ndodhur qe ta permbyse ndonjehere pa gjak dhe masakra edhe kur direkt orientoheshin nga organizata Amerikane, por gjak dhe viktima ne Shqiperi pati, pra pati seriozitet, konflikt dhe ndryshime reale si psh levizja socialdemokrate qe qe nje opozite e vertete edhe pse e pasukseshme, pa shume ithtare.

----------

